# Corn Wine



## cowboytex

I am attempting to make a Corn Wine: I made 5 gal., Recipe is for 1 gallon as you can see. I multiplied by 5 just to let everyone know.

2lbs cracked corn
1lb. Chopped raisins 
3 lbs. sugar
4 tsp acid blend
1 tsp yeast nutrient
½ tsp tannin
Water to 1 gallon
1 crushed Campden tablet
Champagne or Sherry wine yeast, …………I used LALVIN EC-118

Instructions said to put in Primary and cover with plastic, I covered with cheese cloth. I used a starter( boiled a cup of orange juice and after it cooled added the yeast ). Waited over night and added ,didn’t take off so I made another starter and after 4 or 5 hours added it too. The S.G reading was 1.110 and 1.120( two different 5 gallon buckets).
Instructions said to leave in primary for two weeks, after 1 week(today) I had a reading of ( S.G. 1010 and 1.020) I moved to secondary. I have 5 (1 gallon) jars and two of them are bubbling at a fast rate, the other three are not doing much. The instructions say to leave in Secondary for 6 months ,racking every 2 months until S.G is 0.990. Don’t think it is going to be that long before it is at this reading.
Do you think I screwed this up? Only my 4th batch of wine to make so wasn’t sure to leave it in Primary another week, it would have been completely dry don’t you think? Anyway , any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

going from one large container to multiple small containers can sometimes create and unequal distribution of the yeast. There will be some yeast in all containers, but some may have more than others which could be why you're seeing a difference in activity. They should all finish, but maybe not at the same rate.

Your starting SG tells me that you'll end up with a fairly high alcohol level, around 16%.

Moving your batch from primary to secondary at this time should be OK. The biggest concern in transferring early is that you could leave healthy yeast behind that would have helped the batch finish sooner. Another problem can be if the batch is too active in a jug, it can foam over and make a mess.


----------



## cowboytex

Minnesotamaker said:


> going from one large container to multiple small containers can sometimes create and unequal distribution of the yeast. There will be some yeast in all containers, but some may have more than others which could be why you're seeing a difference in activity. They should all finish, but maybe not at the same rate.
> 
> Your starting SG tells me that you'll end up with a fairly high alcohol level, around 16%.
> 
> Moving your batch from primary to secondary at this time should be OK. The biggest concern in transferring early is that you could leave healthy yeast behind that would have helped the batch finish sooner. Another problem can be if the batch is too active in a jug, it can foam over and make a mess.



Thanks for your help! I appreciate your reply and I've learned something,hopefully I'll do a better job next time!!!
Cowboytex


----------



## docanddeb

You are brave to try a recipe like that for your 4th try!! 

Have you had corn wine before? I would think it's quite different from fruit or flowers!

Debbie


----------



## cowboytex

docanddeb said:


> You are brave to try a recipe like that for your 4th try!!
> 
> Have you had corn wine before? I would think it's quite different from fruit or flowers!
> 
> Debbie



No, I have never had any corn wine, it just sounded good and I wanted to try it lol Have you tried it and if so what is the taste? I made the Skeeter Pee, Plum and Blackberry last spring. My wife and her friends loved the Skeeter Pee. I didn’t think the Plum was very good . The Blackberry was very good. I have an old friend that made large batches of wine for years, he told me that it was good , I had a hard time getting my head through the door to leave! lol Beginners luck I’m sure!!!!!
Cowboy


----------



## docanddeb

I've never tried corn wine. The little bit of plum I tried to make wasn't the best on it's own either, but blended was pretty good. Clearing it is the real problem!!

Debbie


----------



## cowboytex

docanddeb said:


> I've never tried corn wine. The little bit of plum I tried to make wasn't the best on it's own either, but blended was pretty good. Clearing it is the real problem!!
> 
> Debbie



I didn't think of blending, I learn something new every time I come on here!! Yea, your right about the clearing
Cowboy


----------



## docanddeb

I've been addicted to winemaking for 3 yrs... there are people here with tons more experience than that!! I've made 60 different batches since then!
My motto... if it's free and not poisonous... make wine... if it's good do it again... if not... oh well!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> I've been addicted for 3 yrs... there are people here with tons more experience than that!!
> My motto.... if it's good do it again... if not... oh well!!
> 
> Debbie



Mine too


----------



## cowboytex

docanddeb said:


> I've been addicted to winemaking for 3 yrs... there are people here with tons more experience than that!! I've made 60 different batches since then!
> My motto... if it's free and not poisonous... make wine... if it's good do it again... if not... oh well!!
> 
> Debbie



Sounds like a good motto for wine making!
cowboy


----------



## corntassel

I've made several batches of corn wine, but I use fresh sweet corn in season. It needs to age 6months to a year. One of the unusual things about sweet corn wine is it needs to breathe before drinking it. I usually decanter it for about 30 minutes minimum before serving with the top off of the decanter this seems to bring out the flavor better. This has been a trait for all the batches I have made. As far as tast goes the forward flavor is hard to explain but the lingering tast is definetly sweet corn. BNy the way it takes a long time to clear and using fining agents strips some flaivor so I usually filter after 6 months before botling.


----------



## cowboytex

corntassel said:


> I've made several batches of corn wine, but I use fresh sweet corn in season. It needs to age 6months to a year. One of the unusual things about sweet corn wine is it needs to breathe before drinking it. I usually decanter it for about 30 minutes minimum before serving with the top off of the decanter this seems to bring out the flavor better. This has been a trait for all the batches I have made. As far as tast goes the forward flavor is hard to explain but the lingering tast is definetly sweet corn. BNy the way it takes a long time to clear and using fining agents strips some flaivor so I usually filter after 6 months before botling.



Thanks for the info, I appreciate your time!
Cowboytex


----------



## jdrum

try jackkeller site or google (corn wine) and go to jack kellers corn wine 2. 
i haven't tried this yet, as my corn was all gone before i found the recipe.


----------



## cowboytex

jdrum said:


> try jackkeller site or google (corn wine) and go to jack kellers corn wine 2.
> i haven't tried this yet, as my corn was all gone before i found the recipe.[/QUOT
> Thanks, I did visit Jack's place and all is well, I hope! lol I have one more month b4 I try it!


----------



## cowboytex

*Corn Wine Results*

Well, I thought I would drop by to share my experience with the corn wine I started a few months ago. It cleared really well but I'm not too excided about the taste, it taste alot like water until I swallow it, then there is a hint of corn and of course the alcohol. I made 5 gallons and gave most of it to my friends but no one came back to tell me how great it was! lol It is drinkable but not something I will make again. I started a batch of Wheat wine this morning, it should be ready in a year or two. I found the recipe on Jack Kellers web site.
Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drjhigg

*Bottled my first six gallons today*

I have been watching this thread since last summer when I started a batch based on roughly the recipe given in the first post of the thread. I think the cracked corn made mine very slow to clear and I ended up using Spark-Loid after about six months. Its a pale yellow like the photo shown earlier in the thread. Taste at nine months is reasonably good like a very mild hint of whiskey rather that a fruit wine or mead flavor. Definitely gets into your bloodstream fast. I had a rather full glass while bottling it and was liking it more and more by the time I finished it. I mainly do meads or apple jack and this was a bit more complex for me, but I think it will be worth the effort by this fall.


----------



## Lilocsprings

cowboytex said:


> jdrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> try jackkeller site or google (corn wine) and go to jack kellers corn wine 2.
> i haven't tried this yet, as my corn was all gone before i found the recipe.[/QUOT
> Thanks, I did visit Jack's place and all is well, I hope! lol I have one more month b4 I try it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! How did that corn wine turn out? Did you fix it dry or sweet? What was the taste like?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lilocsprings

I made 5 gallons of corn wine. I blended it with hints of citrus. It's bottled. Waiting for the 1 year anniversary to give it a try. Will let you know late August. 
Barbie*


----------



## BernardSmith

Lilocsprings said:


> I made 5 gallons of corn wine. I blended it with hints of citrus. It's bottled. Waiting for the 1 year anniversary to give it a try. Will let you know late August.
> Barbie*



Just a suggestion but methinks that tasting is always a better idea than not tasting. It's one thing to assume that a wine will be perfectly ready for drinking the moment you bottle it but it seems to me that bottling without tasting and then waiting 12 months just to see what it might taste like is not always the best approach. Important issues today may not be simply the youthfulness of the wine...and waiting a year to discover that does not necessarily make a great deal of sense...I would crack open a bottle and steal a taste.


----------



## Lilocsprings

Thank you for the suggestions. I will have it a try!!
Barbie


----------

